# When to give Bose shot



## christelle (Nov 22, 2014)

When do y'all give Bose shots before kidding? I've read anywhere between 3 days before kidding and 5 weeks!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I give all my does a does a month before kidding..Also, immediately at kidding each kid gets 1/4 cc of BOSE at birth..The amount for adults goes by approx. weight. Or call your local farm vet to get dosage. Worm Momma goat on day of kidding too.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I give a month pre-kidding along with their CDT and their copper bolus. I also trim hooves at this time and evaluate body condition and eye membranes to make sure everything seems to be going well. Plus I usually shave their wee little udders and start grain feeding them. (Little FF udders make me squee in joy, haha)


----------



## christelle (Nov 22, 2014)

Haha mygoat!! Thanks a lot &#128512;


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I give BOSE 2 weeks prekidding and then I generally give 1/4cc to each baby as well . I honestly don't think it makes THAT big of a difference and if a baby shows issues you can always give a shot of BOSE like I do .

Dona I squee at FF udders too! I was just feeling my young girls tonight and giggling with joy :happy2:. They are just over 3 months now and starting the CUTEST little udders!

Justine


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got FF Nigerians due in March and was just noting today as they were butting heads under all the FUZZ that they had some lil udders forming in there.  I'm VERY excited to see them freshen!


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I would say it depends on your herd / location.  I used to give one shot at 5 weeks till kidding and a second at 2 weeks till kidding, dosage of 1 ml per 40lbs, and this is what I recommend for a good place to start. Stays in their system for about 3-4 weeks. However, the past few kidding seasons we've still had kids born very deficient and hard labors due to it as well - so this year adding a shot at 8 weeks and I use an increased dosage as well


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

What is bose for again?


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to just do a shot 2-3 weeks pre-kidding and now I do one at 6 weeks and another at 2 weeks, and the kids have come out MUCH more rip, rearin', and ready to go!  When I was doing the 2-3 weeks only, the kids were okay, but I still had a few that needed a lil boost of bo-se at birth and also a little bit more "stupid" about nursing. Now they pretty much go for anything suckable!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Bubbas Boys said:


> What is bose for again?


Bo-Se is a selenium/Vitamin E combination shot. It is for areas that are selenium deficient. Goats with selenium deficiency will have weak kids born and can have problems with retained placentas and issues in labor. It can also cause soft pasterns.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

The list of selenium deficiency side effects is actually much longer - here are a few we've had - 

Regular stock - weak immunity, loss of hair or coat condition, infertility or low fertility (lots of single births, lack of or irregular heat cycles). 

Pregnant girls - 
does in late pregnancy with weak legs/joints, slow to minimal dilation during labor, lack of or weak contractions during labor, problems passing placenta or afterbirth, congested udder, Kids born week having less movement pre-labor - more likely to have tangles or ill posited births. 

In kids - week legs, inability to stand or sit up strait, extremely bowed legs (usually front), weak hocks and hip joints(bending out) crooked bones/structure and growth, slow growth, kids unable to urinate (usually newborns) . . . yeah its not fun  If you're not in a selenium deficient area - praise God !  

On the bright side - goats suffering from selenium deficiencies usually show a noticeable improvement with 24 hours of receiving the first shot.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Can you overdose on BoSe? I'm not tickled with the premies, and Trub's new kid (aptly named Moose) just isn't doing well at all. I dosed him with BoSe, but he's still sluggish and acts totally LD for suckling.


----------



## Zyphlat (Sep 5, 2014)

How do you find out if your area is deficient and is the deficiency something in the hay, water, or what? Is it something they can get in their loose minerals or is bose injection the only way? Hope I'm not hijacking the thread, I can start a new one if that would be better.  My goats come at the end of the week. *squee*


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Pony said:


> Can you overdose on BoSe? I'm not tickled with the premies, and Trub's new kid (aptly named Moose) just isn't doing well at all. I dosed him with BoSe, but he's still sluggish and acts totally LD for suckling.


I have read warnings about selenium overdosing being quite toxic. Not sure on the amount that would be an overdose, I just recall being very paranoid when I first gave it to them.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Found this on Tennesseemeatgoats.com -
_
"Selenium has a very narrow margin of safety. Goats require 0.2 parts per million of selenium, and the toxic level is 3 ppm. Some symptoms of selenium deficiency are identical to those of selenium toxicity..."_

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html


----------



## SouthGAMan (May 5, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> Found this on Tennesseemeatgoats.com -
> _
> "Selenium has a very narrow margin of safety. Goats require 0.2 parts per million of selenium, and the toxic level is 3 ppm. Some symptoms of selenium deficiency are identical to those of selenium toxicity..."_
> 
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html


I checked the link and one of the places it says is deficient is along the east coast down to florida. I live about 100 miles inland and this forum is the only place i've ever heard about anyone treating for it (in other words none of the many locals I know do). I'm wondering if when it said along the coast it really means a pretty tight band of 20-50 miles along the coastline. Not sure if it makes any difference but I don't know anyone in the area that has dairy goats either. All pretty much meat goats or mixed breed meat goats.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

This map might be helpful -
*Selenium in Counties of the Conterminous States*
http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Pony said:


> Can you overdose on BoSe? I'm not tickled with the premies, and Trub's new kid (aptly named Moose) just isn't doing well at all. I dosed him with BoSe, but he's still sluggish and acts totally LD for suckling.


I discussed this with my vet who knows goats well. He told me there is a very fine line between ok and overdosing. I told me not to use it more often than once a month.


----------



## SouthGAMan (May 5, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> This map might be helpful -
> *Selenium in Counties of the Conterminous States*
> http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


thank you. the map is much more detailed!


----------

